# Photo Tourny: Countryside



## Kornowski

*If* this topic is too hard, if people want I'll change it... 

-------------------------------------------------------------

Rules:

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). AGAIN NO MORE THAN 10 PARTICIPANTS PER POST.

When all participant have entered the tournament and sent their picture ( PLEASE USE LINKS) we will create another post to vote on the best picture.

So in brief:

1) Users who want to participate submit their picture by links.
2) After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second post will be made with a poll to vote on the best picture.
3) If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another post and propose a different theme for another tournament.

Please resize your pictures to 800 x 600 (or at least a photo of a decent size. Nothing too big.)
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Thank you and good luck all.


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine 

http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/1062/picture366wc7.jpg


----------



## Ben

Can ya save me a spot Danny? I'll have my picture up later


----------



## bass76

Halian said:


> Can ya save me a spot Danny? I'll have my picture up later





http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/P1010003Medium.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, sure thing Ben, Bass, I've saved you one too!

EDIT: Damn, beat me


----------



## brian

ooo i will have to pass on this one. dont live to close to a good picture worthe place . great topic! cant wait to see the others


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> Here's mine
> 
> http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/1062/picture366wc7.jpg



actually lmao at that photo XD


----------



## 4NGU$

4NGU$ said:


> actually lmao at that photo XD




edit sve me one too  just gatta look at my back up disks  
i know i have one just dont know what disk


----------



## Kornowski

lol, It's saying, "I love yooooooouuuuu Danny!"


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Save me one, I have some really pretty mountains where I live


----------



## Kornowski

Alright sure:

Ben
Bass
Chris
Intel

You've got spots, which means there's *5 places left*


----------



## Crypto

http://www.pbase.com/tcimages/image/83751013/original.jpg


----------



## brian

very nice crypto. what cam do you use? if i may ask


----------



## Crypto

brianmay27 said:


> very nice crypto. what cam do you use? if i may ask




thanks.  Canon 30D


----------



## 4NGU$

Crypto said:


> thanks.  Canon 30D



you SOB i want !!!!!!!!!!!

gimmie


----------



## brian

REALLY. i have the same one. must be the lens. need a better one. also need a macr one


----------



## Crypto

4NGU$ said:


> you SOB i want !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gimmie



lol.  One day, I'm sure you'll have one.  That or the new 40D.


----------



## 4NGU$

this one 
http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/?action=view&current=IMG_4814jj.jpg


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Please save me a spot. I will try my best to get a good shot. =]
Kinda hard since there's not a lot of higher elevated places where I am.


----------



## 4NGU$

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Please save me a spot. I will try my best to get a good shot. =]
> Kinda hard since there's not a lot of higher elevated places where I am.



flat land hey 
you in Belgium


----------



## Rambo

4NGU$ said:


> this one
> http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/?action=view&current=IMG_4814jj.jpg



Good ol' English weather


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

4NGU$ said:


> flat land hey
> you in Belgium



Canada, actually. Saskatchewan, Canada.

It's mainly the prairie province and I happen to live in some of the more flatter areas.


----------



## vroom_skies

I don't know if you'll accept this, but it really is the closets  thing I've got lol.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMGP8546.jpg

Bob


----------



## speedyink

If theres a spot left heres mine

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC01483enhanced.jpg

Edit: picked this one


----------



## Punk

http://static1.bareka.com/photos/medium/1353460/morning-sunrise.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

vroom_skies said:


> I don't know if you'll accept this, but it really is the closets  thing I've got lol.
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMGP8546.jpg
> 
> Bob



I'm not sure, What do other people think, I'd say it was more a water theme myself...


----------



## patrickv

as much as i would like to participate i can't, don't have country side round here !!..
might as well get a windows longhorn field wallpaper and post it..lol
oh well....life


----------



## 4NGU$

think vroom is a bit far for country side same with speedlinks first one


----------



## tidyboy21

If I'm not to late?
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/DSCF05662.jpg


----------



## jimmymac

http://i4.tinypic.com/4lpury8.jpg

throwing this in if theres any space left.........


----------



## Ben

4NGU$ said:


> think vroom is a bit far for country side same with speedlinks first one



Yeah. Those 2 would definitely be better with a "Lakes" theme or something.


----------



## vroom_skies

aww. Well I am gone for the weekend, so you guys just do what you think is right.
If that one isn't excepted, then it looks like I'm out.

Lats 
Bob


----------



## Ben

My Entry:

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/entry4.jpg


----------



## patrickv

Halian said:


> So, I'm having a hard time deciding which to use. Any suggestions?
> 
> http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/entry1.jpg
> 
> http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/DSC01000.jpg
> 
> http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/entry3.jpg
> 
> http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/entry4.jpg



wow, hey Halian i like entry 3, did you borrow a chopper for this !!


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Someone else can have my place.... I had plans to go get the shots today and I am busy  


Sry


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Considering my camera is having a Memory Card Error at the most odd of times, I have to withdraw.


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> wow, hey Halian i like entry 3, did you borrow a chopper for this !!



lol. No, its just a sky lift.


----------



## tomb08uk

If not too late.

http://www.photos.tbaker.net/librar...00&q=80&img=galleries/08_08_2007/IMG_0364.JPG

Edit: or this one

http://www.photos.tbaker.net/librar...00&q=80&img=galleries/08_08_2007/IMG_0473.JPG


----------



## brian

i think if i am not wrng we have 10 now


----------



## Kornowski

I don't know, do we, it's hard to keep track, if people could post a link to their final image, it'd help


----------



## tomb08uk

Okay, add me on if room.
http://www.photos.tbaker.net/librari...7/IMG_0364.JPG

http://www.photos.tbaker.net/librari...7/IMG_0473.JPG


----------



## brian

^^^ links dont work


----------



## tomb08uk

Sorry, 

http://www.photos.tbaker.net/galleries/08_08_2007/IMG_0364.JPG
http://www.photos.tbaker.net/galleries/08_08_2007/IMG_0473.JPG

Waas my server Hotlink settings, all okay now.


----------



## bass76

Link to photo now in my first post.


----------



## 4NGU$

tomb08uk said:


> Sorry,
> 
> http://www.photos.tbaker.net/galleries/08_08_2007/IMG_0364.JPG
> http://www.photos.tbaker.net/galleries/08_08_2007/IMG_0473.JPG
> 
> Waas my server Hotlink settings, all okay now.



there coming up huge  they need to be 800-600


----------



## Kornowski

If people could make it easier next time like...

Mine
http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/1...ture366wc7.jpg

Bass'
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...0003Medium.jpg

Crypto
http://www.pbase.com/tcimages/image/...3/original.jpg

ANGUS
http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i1...IMG_4814jj.jpg

Webbenji
http://static1.bareka.com/photos/med...ng-sunrise.jpg

TidyBoy21
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z.../DSCF05662.jpg

Jimmy
http://i4.tinypic.com/4lpury8.jpg

Speedy, Need to know which one you're using!

Tomb08uk, You too, which one?


Room for one more entry!


----------



## brian

links dont work just fyi dont know if you wanted them to but..


----------



## Kornowski

lol! Look at Crypto's pic, in the post above, I think it'll win! 

Nah, balls to it, I'll sort it out another time!


----------



## 4NGU$

^^WTMF
happened to that lmao
looks like he drinking an invisible  beer


----------



## brian

lol. woops


----------



## Crypto

brianmay27 said:


> lol. woops


that's some funny shit   lol  I really can't take credit for that image.  lol


----------



## brian

lol. put your sig on it. i dont see why noe. lol. jk


----------



## speedyink

picked one, edited my original post.


----------



## Ben

I picked one too. Also edited into original post.


----------



## TFT

I'm confused on whether there are any entries left, if so here's mine.

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/992/nwales200414mg2.jpg


----------



## tomb08uk

mine then as requestred http://www.photos.tbaker.net/galleri...7/IMG_0364.JPG


----------



## TFT

tomb08uk said:


> mine then as requestred http://www.photos.tbaker.net/galleri...7/IMG_0364.JPG



Have you checked your link, it does'nt work for me. Or is it me  but all others do.


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski said:


> Here's mine
> 
> http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/1062/picture366wc7.jpg





bass76 said:


> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/P1010003Medium.jpg





Crypto said:


> http://www.pbase.com/tcimages/image/83751013/original.jpg





4NGU$ said:


> this one
> http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/?action=view&current=IMG_4814jj.jpg





speedyink said:


> If theres a spot left heres mine
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC01483enhanced.jpg
> 
> Edit: picked this one





webbenji said:


> http://static1.bareka.com/photos/medium/1353460/morning-sunrise.jpg





tidyboy21 said:


> If I'm not to late?
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/DSCF05662.jpg





jimmymac said:


> http://i4.tinypic.com/4lpury8.jpg
> 
> throwing this in if theres any space left.........





Halian said:


> My Entry:
> 
> http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/entry4.jpg



Tomb08UK, your link doesn't work.

Sorry TFT, there aren't any more places, nice picture though


----------



## tomb08uk

Here:

http://www.tbaker.net/photos/librar...57&q=80&img=galleries/08_08_2007/IMG_0364.JPG

Apologise for that, was doing some editing on my hosting.


----------



## Kornowski

It's alright, thanks for that!

I'll set the poll up later


----------

